# Gulp banana prawn



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

wat size does every one prefer i had good success on big bream with the 2 inch baby shrimp but accidently picked up a pack of 3 inch baby shrimp the other day
are these to big for bream? also got a a pack of 3 inch atomic prong in peppered red or something like that, any colour suggestions for the Atomic brand are the 3 inch too big for bream?? thanks for any feed back


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

One of the finest weapons in the arsenal!

I use the 2" and just as a little hint, rig them on the Gamakatsu's with the hidden weight in the belly (the lead is on the shaft of the hook not up near the eyelet).

This way instead of plummeting head first, the prawn sinks in a more natural horizontal position!

2" is the preferred size, but there's no reason why a self respecting Bream wouldn't consider a 3" prawn to be a tasty looking snack. The schoolies would enjoy a taste too!


----------



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't be afraid to use bigger plastics mate, they'll definitely just bream too.


----------



## diver72 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Ubolt
I always reach for the 2" gulp banana or molting prawns but have on occasions used the 3" and they work fine especially for our big southern Bream and you get some big Flathead bycatch. Thanks for the tip Ranger I will be giving that a go.


----------

